# to head (in soccer)



## jancho

Hello.

How to say "to head" (in soccer) in Polish?

It is a verb. It means to hit the ball with your head during match.

no suggestions

Thank you.


----------



## Thomas1

Hi,

It's "główkować."


----------



## majlo

I agree it's "główkować," but we wouldn't use this verb in perfective (completive) aspect. For example:

_Tomas Rosicky headed the ball into the net.
Tomas Rosicky zagłówkował* piłkę do siatki._

It should be:

_Tomas Rosicky strzelił gola głową._, which literally means, _Tomas Rosicky scored the goal with his head_.

"Główkować" can be used in imperfective (durative) aspect:

_Rosicky heads the ball!!! And he scores!!! _
_Rosicky główkuje!!! I strzela gola!!!_


----------



## BezierCurve

Also be aware of the fact, that "główkować" in Polish most often means "to think", "to ponder" or "to try to solve (some puzzle/problem)".


----------



## majlo

^^ I was wondering if I should point that out as well [...].
Anyway, there's also a similar verb in Polish which means "to rack one's brains": _głowić się_.


----------



## Green Frog

majlo said:


> _Rosicky *główkuje*!!! I strzela gola!!!_


 
The above Polish verb undoubtedly sounds ambiguous: _He *heads* the ball and scores / He *thinks* *carefully* and scores..._

 I would opt for using any of the following expressions: 
_strzela głową / uderza piłkę głową_ or _Główka Rosickyego (i) gol!_ / _Strzał (uderzenie) głową Rosickyego (i) gol!_
These, I suppose, are used more frequently and are definitely clearer.


----------



## majlo

Do you want to say that _Rosicky główkuje_ sounds ambiguous when you hear it while watching football? Because to me there's absolutely nothing ambiguous in this context.


----------



## Green Frog

majlo said:


> Do you want to say that _Rosicky główkuje_ sounds ambiguous when you hear it while watching football? Because to me there's absolutely nothing ambiguous in this context.


 
Agreed. What should also be agreed, though, is the ambiguous nature of the verb alone. Jancho's original question was "How to say 'to head' in Polish?". I just let him know MY suggestions, what I thought would be the best way to say "to head" in Polish. That's all...


----------



## Eric Cartman

I'd say:
"Strzela głową" - if he shots on goal
or
"Wybija piłkę głową" - if he's a defender.
or
"uderza piłkę głową" - in both cases


----------

